# How do you like your Marmot?



## Jonok (May 7, 2019)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/coup...plague-after-eating-raw-marmot-135154552.html

Best to smoke it till it probes tender, I suspect....


----------



## kruizer (May 7, 2019)

Yeah, no thanks


----------



## oldsmokerdude (May 7, 2019)

Everything tastes better when it's deep fried.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 7, 2019)

I prefer marmot on a stew.


----------



## Jonok (May 7, 2019)

Apparently 1-3 minutes at 60C (140F) will do it in, but it grows at temps even as low as -2C, (28F and change).
So it would need a medium-well sous vide just to be sure...


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2019)

I've used them for target practice while rodent reduction hunting...  Where I live they are numerous....  I would not eat one no matter how it was cooked...


----------



## sigmo (May 8, 2019)

When I saw this thread, I thought, perhaps,  someone was selling a temperature probe or controller, called a Marmot. and the poster was asking for reviews.

And I was going to make a smart ass post saying that I thought the thread was a recipe thread!

Well, color me amused!

Plague is not that uncommon in people who hunt predators and are not extremely careful handling them.  The advice I've seen for anyone hunting or trapping foxes, coyotes, Bobcats, etc., is to wear gloves and quickly shove the carcass into a big trash bag and then gas the bag heavily with Raid or the like, wait an hour or two, and then deal carefully with the critter.

Plague is easily transmitted by flea bites, and if you want to see a shitload of fleas, just check out one of those predictors.  They're often absolutely covered with them because they eat rodents, and fleas tend to jump off of the rodent being eaten onto the animal doing the eating.

Hmmm.  Marmot.  I never thought about eating one.   They're pretty big, and up above tree line, they and Picas are some of the few animals you might be able to find.  But I guess you need to cook them thoroughly!

Good to know in a high elevation survival situation!


----------

